# Smart Phone Camera Comparison



## Gaerek (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, I just had a quick question. I've looked online and haven't seen anything definitive in relation to this, so I have a feeling it doesn't exist, but I figured I'd engage the brains here at TPF to see if they know of something I couldn't find. Basically, I'd like an unbiased comparison, objective comparison of smart phone cameras. I've been using my phone more and more for my casual shooting, and I'm trying to figure out who has the best image quality. Everything I've read is telling me the iPhone 4S is on top of the pack, but it's usually people who have simply compared random photos shot with different phones, and there's no real objectivity. It honestly seems like now that the megapixel race has ended for P&S and SLR camera's, it's started on phones, and it's worrying me a bit to see so many pixels being crammed on 1/3.2" (iPhone sensor size) and smaller sensors. I know it's a long shot, but I figured I'd ask. DxO labs, unfortunately, doesn't test cell phone cameras, but hopefully they will in the future. Thanks for any help.


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeez, the lenses are so small and limited, the image sensors so small, and the rate the gear changes, it would hardly seem to matter.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

iPhone 4S is Apple's attempt at catching up with the better playphone cams of the 'droids.

I've played with the 4S but for a playphone camera i still like my droid.

Pic taken with my new EVO droid playphone at a recent business dinner in Southbeach Miami, right from the outdoor dinner table:


----------



## Gaerek (Nov 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> Jeez, the lenses are so small and limited, the image sensors so small, and the rate the gear changes, it would hardly seem to matter.



*shrugs* Best camera is the one you have with you. I don't even use my P&S anymore. I don't carry my DSLR with me everywhere, so I need something to shoot with. It used to be my P&S, I'd just keep it in my pocket. Camera phone quality is basically as good as a medium quality P&S. Benefits are, I already have my phone with me anyway, I can edit photos right on my "camera" (and there really are some good quality editing apps out there..not just the "Hipstimatic" style editing apps), and I can share photos instantly, as long as I have a couple of bars of signal. They certainly won't match the quality of even a low end DSLR, but that's not the point. I've seen some absolutely amazing images come from phones. If you haven't seen it before, this is actually pretty interesting. MacWorld's cover on their iPhone 4 issue, back in September 2010 was shot and edited completely on the phone. Granted, thousands of dollars of external lighting was used, but no more than what would have been used with an SLR or Medium Format camera that typically would have been used for a cover photo.

My phone will never replace my DSLR, but when I'm not carrying my DSLR, it will do the job, and do it well enough for my purposes.

Besides, I'm just curious, and I'd like to win a bet. 



2WheelPhoto said:


> iPhone 4S is Apple's attempt at catching up with the better playphone cams of the 'droids.



Fanboi much? 

Anywho, if Apple's claims are true, there's not a camera phone on the market that can touch the camera on the 4S. Of course, I know how Apple likes to toot their own horn on occasion, so I'm skeptical of their claim anyway. Which is part of the reason I'd like to see an unbiased, objective review of the different cameras on the market. I think all camera phone manufacturers would be better off sticking with 5 or 6Mp. Just seems like 8 is a lot of pixels for a sensor smaller than my pinkie nail.

But this all pretty much confirms my suspicions. The only "data" we have on camera phone image quality is anecdotal and with much bias. It would be neat to see DxO labs tackle this one, but it seems like that might be a lower priority for them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

No sir, not really a fanboy of phones/brands/nor playphone cams


----------



## Gaerek (Nov 4, 2011)

There's a lot of fanboyism going on with both sides, unfortunately, with regards to smart phones, specifically the whole Android vs. iOS debate. I for one, am not a fanboy, I'll be the first to admit the flaws of the product I chose. However, if you asked my brother, his Samsung Galaxy S2 is the greatest phone on the planet, with absolutely no flaws. :er: I guess I took his fanboyism out on you a little bit. 

No hard feelings!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

No worries, and i'd call them closer to "tied' than one being "much better" than the other nowadays. One thing about the samsung galaxy over my EVO is the screen is awesome.  The apple 4S I used still has the smaller screen but resolution was awesome too


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2011)

The "new" iPhone 4s or whatever is supposed to have a 30% sharper lens, according to apple, than the iPhone 4 model that I have. The "new" model has an f/2.4 lens, with more elements than the 4g phone's lens, and a higher-MP count sensor, 8MP I believe it is. My iPhone has a 5MP sensor, and the lens is  a 3.85mm, "semi-wideangle" f/2.8 lens. The iPhone has a backside-illuminated sensor, so KmH's dismissal of all phones as being irrelevant is misinformed--the iPhone 4 is actually a better imager than MANY simple point and shoot "Cameras", and its 720P HD video looks VERY,very good in summertime lighting conditions. I do not think the lens is all that "limited" either, with the good sensor, and f/2.8 max aperture, and the shutter speed range of 1/15 sec to over 1/10,000 second, and ISO range of 80 to 1,000.

Imaging Resource reviewed the Apple 4g iPhone last month, in October. Here is the link Apple iPhone 4 Camera - Express Review

The iPhone also has a built in HDR, two-shot capture system that actually works pretty well. It also uploads photos and videos to the web, Youtube,Flickr,twitter,or your own personal FTP server, or to other phones via MMS.

If you add on a $1.99 full,"payed" version of Camera Control Pro, you can get grid lines, easy filters, anti-shake with LED readout, and "Big Button" shutter release, as well as geotagging, etc. of course, in addition to a forward-facing video and still camera, there is also a REARWARD-facing video and still camera that shoots at lower resolution than the main camera...the biggest quality issue I have with my iPhone camera is "me" not being able to hold it steady enough in low-light situations...and that is where the anti-shake system of camera control pro come in VERY handy: it shows shake as red bars,moving along a line...as the camera steadies down after you have hit the release, when the GREEN BAR lights up, it will shoot...this is fantastic when you want to shoot,say, pictures of posters or documents and NEED a sharp,steady shot,without the need to review...using CCP's anti-shake, every shot is steady....it will not let the shutter be tripped if the camera is moving...


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2011)

PCMag did a comparison between the iPhone 4s and 3 Droid phones, with mixed results:
Smartphone Camera Shoot-Out: iPhone 4S vs. Droid Bionic vs. Galaxy S II vs. HTC Amaze | PCMag.com

It's by no means comprehensive, but it does at least attempt to take a slightly more "scientific" approach to its comparisons.


----------



## Gaerek (Nov 4, 2011)

Derrel, have you updated to iOS 5? You don't have to use the onscreen shutter button anymore. Turn your phone around so the volume buttons are up, and you can press '+' instead. I wish they'd let us use '-' as AF/AE lock, but that's a bit of wishful thinking. They even added grid lines to the basic camera app, and some simple editing features (though I prefer others for that) to the basic photo app. I too have the 4, I let my wife have the 4S, cause I'm that kind of guy. 

And 2WheelPhoto, I agree with you. It comes down to preference. You really can't go wrong either way. I just can't stand it when people get so emotionally wrapped up in a product (or movie, or song, or whatever) that they are blind to the flaws. My brother defended every single flaw I threw at him. When he pointed out the flaws of my phone, I agreed. He even told me that his screen was better because it was bigger. I like the big screen...but I'll take the 330+ppi over the Galaxy's 213 ppi (I think? I might be wrong) any day of the week, even with the smaller screen.

EDIT: Looked it up. iPhone 4 is 326ppi and Galaxy S2 is 218ppi.


----------



## Gaerek (Nov 4, 2011)

sm4him said:


> PCMag did a comparison between the iPhone 4s and 3 Droid phones, with mixed results:
> Smartphone Camera Shoot-Out: iPhone 4S vs. Droid Bionic vs. Galaxy S II vs. HTC Amaze | PCMag.com
> 
> It's by no means comprehensive, but it does at least attempt to take a slightly more "scientific" approach to its comparisons.



It's a start, to be sure. Sharpness is something that I personally am less concerned about, and they only tested that and the different "times" for shooting (camera start up time, recycle time, shutter lag). I'm more interested in high ISO and low light performance. Though, I think for most of us used to shooting DSLR's, the times are pretty important.


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got an iPhone 4s and it's a huge difference from the camera on the 3GS I had. Can't speak for others as I haven't played with them.

I like the hdr in it too- it takes both shots quickly and seems to merge them well. I have an app called "top camera" that does 3 shot hdr, burst photos, slowed shutter speed, a timer, stabilizer, and slew of edits (most overdone for my liking but a few are good). 

Used the app for this today (my $3 find)


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2011)

I absolutely HATE the camera on my DroidX2. TRASH.


----------

